# [SOLVED]wget:error while loading shared libraries: libssl...

## pascalt

Witam,

na poczatku chcialbym zaznaczyc, ze korzystalem z google przez dluzszy czas i zadna z rad w ten sposob znalezionych nie pomogly. Zaczne od przedstawienia problemu, nastepnie przedstawie rady jakie znalazlem i z jakich korzystalem bez efektow...

A wiec problem - instalacja niemal kazdego programu konczy sie fiaskiem, w wynik emerga wyglada w wiekszosci przypadkow mniej wiecej tak w wiekszosci przypadkow:

```

# emerge wireshark

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g to /

>>> Downloading 'http://src.gentoo.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gw.inetlab.com/mirrors/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.av8.com/pub/mirrors/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://storm.alert.sk/mirrors/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.infoscience.co.jp/pub/Crypto/SSL/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.directnet.ru/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/security/tools/net/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/infosys/security/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/crypt/cryptography/libs/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://www.openssl.org/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.styx.net/mirrors/crypto/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.linux.gr/pub/crypto/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.happysize.co.jp/mirror/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/mirror/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.usc.edu/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.1stnet.co.uk/pub/mirrors/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://sunsite.uio.no/pub/security/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.ebizlab.hit.bme.hu/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.sunsite.utk.edu/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.openssl.org/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.duth.gr/pub/OpenSSL/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://guest.kuria.katowice.pl/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.psy.uq.edu.au/pub/Crypto/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.fisek.com.tr/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.webmonster.de/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirrors.usc.edu/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.linux.hr/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.hjc.edu.sg/opensource/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.grmbl.com/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.mit.com.tw/pub/SSL/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://openssl.securitywonks.net/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.elab.co.za/support/openssl/source/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.calyx.nl/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.mos.net/pub/security/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.kfki.hu/pub/packages/security/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.pca.dfn.de/pub/tools/net/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! Couldn't download 'openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g:

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g'

```

Jedna z porad byla taka, aby zainstalowac openldap, jednak:

```

# emerge openldap

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g to /

>>> Downloading 'http://src.gentoo.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.1stnet.co.uk/pub/mirrors/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirrors.usc.edu/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.pca.dfn.de/pub/tools/net/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.mos.net/pub/security/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.fisek.com.tr/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/crypt/cryptography/libs/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.ebizlab.hit.bme.hu/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.calyx.nl/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.psy.uq.edu.au/pub/Crypto/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.elab.co.za/support/openssl/source/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://www.openssl.org/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.grmbl.com/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.duth.gr/pub/OpenSSL/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/mirror/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.linux.gr/pub/crypto/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.linux.hr/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.directnet.ru/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.kfki.hu/pub/packages/security/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.av8.com/pub/mirrors/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gw.inetlab.com/mirrors/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.mit.com.tw/pub/SSL/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/security/tools/net/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.usc.edu/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.hjc.edu.sg/opensource/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.sunsite.utk.edu/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://openssl.securitywonks.net/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.openssl.org/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/infosys/security/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.happysize.co.jp/mirror/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://storm.alert.sk/mirrors/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.styx.net/mirrors/crypto/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.infoscience.co.jp/pub/Crypto/SSL/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://sunsite.uio.no/pub/security/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://guest.kuria.katowice.pl/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.webmonster.de/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! Couldn't download 'openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g:

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g'

```

Inne rozwiazanie podobnego problemu polegalo na wykorzystaniu "su", jednak loguje sie jako root, wiec jak sadze nie jest to potrzebne...

Kolejna, to:

# ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7 /lib

powyzsze Gentoo pozostawia bez komentarza, wiec chyba OK, jednak problem pozostawal nadal nierozwiazany...

Probowalem rowniez 

#emerge openssl,

jednak:

```

# emerge openssl

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g to /

>>> Downloading 'http://src.gentoo.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://openssl.securitywonks.net/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.kfki.hu/pub/packages/security/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.linux.gr/pub/crypto/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.calyx.nl/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://sunsite.uio.no/pub/security/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.happysize.co.jp/mirror/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://guest.kuria.katowice.pl/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.styx.net/mirrors/crypto/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.directnet.ru/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.linux.hr/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.elab.co.za/support/openssl/source/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/crypt/cryptography/libs/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/security/tools/net/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.usc.edu/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.ebizlab.hit.bme.hu/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/infosys/security/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.fisek.com.tr/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.av8.com/pub/mirrors/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/mirror/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.hjc.edu.sg/opensource/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.duth.gr/pub/OpenSSL/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.psy.uq.edu.au/pub/Crypto/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://www.openssl.org/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.mos.net/pub/security/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.grmbl.com/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.1stnet.co.uk/pub/mirrors/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.infoscience.co.jp/pub/Crypto/SSL/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.openssl.org/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirrors.usc.edu/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.webmonster.de/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.sunsite.utk.edu/pub/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://storm.alert.sk/mirrors/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.mit.com.tw/pub/SSL/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.pca.dfn.de/pub/tools/net/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gw.inetlab.com/mirrors/openssl/source/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! Couldn't download 'openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g:

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g'

```

 I wlasnie powyzsze zdziwilo mnie najbardziej, bo jesli dobrze rozumiem, system potrzebuje ta biblioteke do zainstalowania samej siebie... :Neutral: 

Prosze o w miare mozliwosci wskazanie przyczyny powyzszego problemu.

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by pascalt on Mon Feb 18, 2008 8:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

```
revdep-rebuild
```

lub ewentualnie (pisze z pamięci)

```
revdep-rebuild --library libssl.so.0.9.7
```

..:: edit by dziadu

Jeśli zrobisz coś w stylu:

```
grep revdep-rebuild /var/log/portage/*
```

 to możesz znaleźć informację o pakietach, które po aktualizacji wymagają uruchomienia revdep-rebuild, podejrzewam, że znajdziesz też tam swojego libssl.

pzdr

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Pokaż jeszcze

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## pascalt

Dziekuje za zainteresowanie tematem, jednak:

```

# revdep-rebuild

bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found

```

natomiast:

```

#grep revdep-rebuild /var/log/portage/*

```

Gentoo pozostawia bez odpowiedzi.

W wyniku:

```

# emerge --info

```

otrzymalem:

```

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-ge

ntoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3100+

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 15 Feb 2008 23:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gcon

f /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans use

rfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.

zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.ic

is.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress

--force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/di

stfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 alsa arts async avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt

cups dbus dga divx dri dvd dvdr encode fbcon firefox fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gno

me gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv isdnlog java jpeg kde libg++ midi mmx mp3 mp

layer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl ppds                                                                                      pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection sdl server session slang spell spl sse2                                                                                      ssl svg svga tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode wfb win32cod                                                                                     ecs x86 xine xml xorg xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-                                                                                     modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 h                                                                                     da-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymf                                                                                     pci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug fil                                                                                     e hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate rout                                                                                     e share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn                                                                                     _anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile                                                                                      authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate d                                                                                     ir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_                                                                                     config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling stat                                                                                     us unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboar                                                                                     d mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 l                                                                                     b216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirr                                                                                     us cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128                                                                                      radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tse                                                                                     ng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFL                                                                                     AGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS                                                                                     , PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Jesli to mozliwe, to prosze o dalsze podpowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam,

Pascalt.

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *pascalt wrote:*   

> Dziekuje za zainteresowanie tematem, jednak:
> 
> ```
> 
> # revdep-rebuild
> ...

 

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

i następnie

```
revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## joi_

skoro kolega nie ma wgeta, to nie zainstaluje żadnego nowego pakietu - w tym gentoolkit

pascalt: przeemerguj wgeta

----------

## pascalt

wgeta posiadalem, poniewaz: emerge -s wget pokazuje:

```

*  net-misc/wget

      Latest version available: 1.10.2

      Latest version installed: 1.10.2

      Size of files: 1,189 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/

      Description:   Network utility to retrieve files from the WWW

      License:       GPL-2

```

ale go zunmergowalem i przy:

#emerge wget:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g to /

>>> Downloading 'http://src.gentoo.pl/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8g.tar.gz'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6518, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6512, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5971, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3849, in merge

    prev_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4206, in doebuild

    if need_distfiles and not fetch(

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3096, in fetch

    env=mysettings.environ(), **spawn_keywords)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_exec.py", line 179, in spawn

    raise CommandNotFound(mycommand[0])

portage_exception.CommandNotFound: /usr/bin/wget

```

----------

## joi_

co ty k..? codziennie czyścisz distfiles?!

----------

## pascalt

Nie czyscilem distfiles, podejrzewam, ze problem zaczal pojawiac sie od momentu odinstalwania jakiejs aplikacji uzytkowej. W zwiazku, ze nie jestem doswiadczonym uzytkownikiem Gentoo (a nawet Linuxa) i nie znalazlem rozwiazania problemu - chwytam sie ostatniej deski - zadaje pytanie na tym forum... Mozna powiedziec, ze aktualnie system jest w stanie niezdatnym do uzytku...

Bede wdzieczny za wszelka pomoc, poniewaz nie mam juz pojecia co moze byc przyczyna tych problemow i co jeszcze moze pomoc...

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Radioaktywny

Spróbuj 

```
emerge --sync
```

 jeżeli nie pójdzie to 

```
emerge websync
```

----------

## pascalt

#emerge --sync poszlo, jednak na koncu:

```

Number of files: 124282

Number of files transferred: 218

Total file size: 154232582 bytes

Total transferred file size: 1183543 bytes

Literal data: 1183543 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 2884911

File list generation time: 5.537 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 50831

Total bytes received: 4125215

sent 50831 bytes  received 4125215 bytes  25541.57 bytes/sec

total size is 154232582  speedup is 36.93

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * To update portage, run 'emerge portage' now.

```

wiec:

# emerge portage

i:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.4 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://src.gentoo.pl/distfiles/portage-2.1.4.tar.bz2'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6518, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6512, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5971, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3849, in merge

    prev_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4206, in doebuild

    if need_distfiles and not fetch(

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3096, in fetch

    env=mysettings.environ(), **spawn_keywords)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_exec.py", line 179, in spawn

    raise CommandNotFound(mycommand[0])

portage_exception.CommandNotFound: /usr/bin/wget

```

I zadnej zmiany...:/

----------

## unK

Przecież nie zainstaluje nic, skoro nie ma wgeta.

pascalt, ściągnij sobie paczkę openssl i wgeta przeglądarką internetową, wstaw do /usr/portage/distfiles i wtedy przemerguj wgeta.

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *unK wrote:*   

> Przecież nie zainstaluje nic, skoro nie ma wgeta.
> 
> pascalt, ściągnij sobie paczkę openssl i wgeta przeglądarką internetową, wstaw do /usr/portage/distfiles i wtedy przemerguj wgeta.

 

Do tego właśnie dążyłem ale musiał w pierwszej kolejności zrobić synca.

----------

## pascalt

Wielkie dzieki wszystkim, ktorzy wypowiadali sie w tym temacie, w szczegolnosci unKowi oraz Radioaktywnemu. Problem zostal rozwiazany po zastosowaniu rady unKa. 

Jeszcze raz dzieki, pozdrawiam.

Pascalt.

----------

## Arfrever

 *pascalt wrote:*   

> Problem zostal rozwiazany po zastosowaniu rady unKa.

 

Przeczytaj jeszcze punkt 9. Regulaminu.

----------

